# Recommedations for my next Mod box



## Nick (7/9/15)

So what next? i recently got a Sub tank mini which i have working with my Eleaf 40w , also got a Triton Aspire tank (which i am not overly impressed with compared to the kangertech sub tank ), i am now looking for a second box, love my current set up but need a back up box Mod, so budget! not really an issue but lets try and stay around the 1K mark... Fire away, just take into account the two tanks i currently own and i like the size of the Eleaf istick.. TC options preffered... and where would be the best place to purchase .


----------



## Andre (7/9/15)

For size - no doubt the IPV D2. Awesome little mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nick (7/9/15)

Thanks Andre, also will add it now to the post but reccomendations of were to purchase..


----------



## Petrus (7/9/15)

Waiting, also in the same boat. Have you check out the Koopor MINI? Looks like value for the money.


----------



## Petrus (7/9/15)

@Andre. Who's got stock????


----------



## Nick (7/9/15)

Have looked at loads, icluding the Kooper Mini, but its all a blur to me... hence my questions


----------



## Andre (7/9/15)

Petrus said:


> @Andre. Who's got stock????


I have no idea. Seems to be very popular and running out of stock fast. There is a thread in the Who has stock forum (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ipv-d2.t14729/). Maybe watch that.


----------



## Nilton (7/9/15)

Size wise and TC.... Without a doubt I'd go for the new Joyetech VTC Mini

Looks awesome


----------



## JW Flynn (7/9/15)

smok x cube 2

Lovely device, offers you dual 18650 capacity, TC on stainless steel Titanium and Nickel.... (with firmware 1.09!)
160 watts, Bluetooth with app on android and iphones

I have one of these and they work like a charm... a little big, but well worth it...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (7/9/15)

Only If, big if, you can live with it's numerous quirks, the Koopor vapes GREAT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (7/9/15)

Thanks guys... who owns outlets and would like a sale.. please put forward your suggestions and I will buy directly from you...


----------

